# Where to live in Toronto with kids



## Olaq (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,
We are moving to Toronto where my wife Will work at Sick Kids. We have two small Children. Where is a Good Place to live that is reasonably Close to thé hospital but also Close to parks etc where we can take thé kids? Looking to spend around 1500 CAD or so for a 2-3 bedroom apartment.
Regards,
Ola


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Olaq said:


> Hi,
> We are moving to Toronto where my wife Will work at Sick Kids. We have two small Children. Where is a Good Place to live that is reasonably Close to thé hospital but also Close to parks etc where we can take thé kids? Looking to spend around 1500 CAD or so for a 2-3 bedroom apartment.
> Regards,
> Ola


Sick Kids Hospital is right in the centre of Toronto. It's possible but will be difficult to find the apartment you've indicated, close to the hospital. Provided your wife doesn't mind some commute, say 30 minutes then it can be done. The hospital is in a very built up part of the city so parks are not in great supply. I suggest perhaps you look at the High Park, Beach and Junction areas.

Have a look at this website to hopefully give you some ideas boldts.net - Toronto


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Olaq said:


> Hi,
> We are moving to Toronto where my wife Will work at Sick Kids. We have two small Children. Where is a Good Place to live that is reasonably Close to thé hospital but also Close to parks etc where we can take thé kids? Looking to spend around 1500 CAD or so for a 2-3 bedroom apartment.
> Regards,
> Ola


My wife was a nurse at Toronto General Hospital which is near Sick Kids. We lived at Yonge/Eglinton for 5 years and my wife took the subway downtown from Eglinton station. Great area with lots of shops, bars, restaurants, etc. We used to take the kids to Eglinton Park and Sherwood Park.

Visit YONGE EGLINTON and discover a world you thought you knew

You might also want to look at the Yonge/Lawrence area. There's also a subway station there.

Yonge Lawrence Village BIA

I agree with the previous poster who suggested the area around High Park.


----------

